# Found This job on Craiglist



## dayvillejim

*Body Guard for Time Traveler (Plainfield CT)*

Date: 2012-04-06, 12:28PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am seeking a conditioned, powerful, and really smart person to travel back in time with me on an adventure.

You have to bring your own weapons. Some knowledge of karate is recommended but not required. I cannot ensure your safety.

This is NOT a joke. I will pay you $113.64 when we return. And YES, I have done this once before a couple of years ago.


Location: Plainfield CT
Compensation: $113.64
This is a part-time job.
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
PostingID: 2943619091


----------



## USAF286

If you've seen the terminator you should know you can't bring weapons through time travel. Duh


----------



## HistoryHound

Wow, a whole $113.64! I'm guessing he's low on funds after spending so much on tinfoil hats that clearly didn't work.


----------



## EJS12213

USAF286 said:


> If you've seen the terminator you should know you can't bring weapons through time travel. Duh


With a Delorean and some stolen plutonium you can bring anything you want though time.


----------



## Johnny Law

The 1.21 Gigawatts of electricity required to travel through time cost more than $113.64!!


----------



## Guest

Only $113.64? I wouldn't take that job for a penny less than $150.00. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

Johnny Law said:


> The 1.21 Gigawatts of electricity required to travel through time cost more than $113.64!!


Yes but if he's already traveled through time once, he may know the exact date and time of a lightening strike that will generate the needed Gigawatts.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I can only image what kind of fruitcake this guy is. Meth is a hell of a drug.


----------



## trueblue

I'm taking the job just to see how far back the "Does this campus PD have Chapter 90?" argument goes. See you all soon......


----------



## sdb29

trueblue said:


> I'm taking the job just to see how far back the "Does this campus PD have Chapter 90?" argument goes. See you all soon......


Centurions- lids or covers?


----------



## CJIS

The Original Time Travler.​​​​Ah Saftey is now Guaranteed.​


----------



## MARINECOP

USAF286 said:


> If you've seen the terminator you should know you can't bring weapons through time travel. Duh


Phase Plasma rifle in 40 watt range!


----------



## Foxy85

Hey, you can't do that.......

Wrong.


----------



## Deuce

I'm in.. Anything to get the fuck outta Worcester.....


----------



## 263FPD

Deuce said:


> I'm in.. Anything to get the fuck outta Worcester.....


What if he is going back a year or two and still in Worcester?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce

263FPD said:


> What if he is going back a year or two and still in Worcester?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kill him.. Slowly......


----------



## 263FPD

Deuce said:


> I kill him.. Slowly......


Them you can take him back in time and kill him again. Just make sure you collect that huge pay day first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

USAF286 said:


> If you've seen the terminator you should know you can't bring weapons through time travel. Duh


I'm out. My husband just reminded me that you can't bring your clothes either and with my luck the only people around would be the Jersey Shore type.


----------



## 263FPD

Just google this alienshogun guy. WtF



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdb29

I've exchanged a few emails with alienshogun. Turns out there's no Ch 90 or power of arrest. 
So for that reason, I'm out.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

First thing I wanna know is wtf you were originally looking for?


----------



## USAF286

justanotherparatrooper said:


> First thing I wanna know is wtf you were originally looking for?


You've never trolled the interwebs looking for an armed, generous and experienced time traveler?? Something must be wrong with me!


----------

